# [TROLL] Pour en finir, vi(m), Emacs et la bonne soeur

## Trevoke

Bon, alors, soyons serieux une seconde, tant qu'a troller, la..  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ho, ca va, poussez pas!

Perso, je trouve qu'emacs est trop gros et que vi est trop curieux. Je peux me servir des deux de facon basique (pour vi, je connais dd, i, escape, :wq, :q! --- et pour emacs, je connais Ctrl+x, Ctrl+c) mais vraiment si j'ai besoin d'editer un fichier,  je me fais un nano -w 'fichier'.

.. Enfin en verite je fais juste nano 'fichier' parce que j'ai edite le fichier de config pour le nowrap par defaut  :Smile: 

Une question tout de meme, je ne sais plus si emacs a une version non-GUI qui existe.. Si ce n'est pas le cas, je trouve que vi a tout de meme une legere superiorite puisque utilisable par plus de monde (mais nano est quand meme beaucoup plus simple! heh)

----------

## dapsaille

+1 pour nano ... nan mais sans deconner a l'heure des IDE graphiques ultras simplifié pour coder du C et autres PERL(es) (humour humour) je trouve que pour un miserable fichier texte a editer nano est le meilleur ....

----------

## papedre

Moi, franchement aucun. 

Je prefere un bon 'gedit fichier'.

Ok, je  :Arrow: 

----------

## Starch

ViM, parce qu'il n'existe aucun autre editeur correct pour du C...

(au boulot et à la ville, je suis Eclipse pour le Java, et (g)ViM pour le C).

----------

## yoyo

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon, alors, soyons serieux une seconde, tant qu'a troller, la.. 
> 
> Ho, ca va, poussez pas!

 C'est une blague ...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Surtout venant de toi ... (Cassééééééé !!!)

Perso, c'est nano et vim (gvim pour être précis) mais j'utilise chacun d'eux différemment.

----------

## lmarcini

vi(m) parce que "vi" est plus rapide à taper que "nano"... Et par habitude aussi. Emacs ? Jamais utilisé...

----------

## Poischack

Vim (j'ai eu l'occasions quelques fois d'essayer le vrai vi c'est une horreur) parceque tres simple d'utilisation et que c'est avec ça que j'ai eu mes premiers cours linux.

Starch> en mode graphique pour du C, jete un oeil à anjuta.

----------

## canard

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une question tout de meme, je ne sais plus si emacs a une version non-GUI qui existe.. 

 

emacs -nw ou jed ca marche dans un terminal... :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Merci canard  :Wink: 

Et bon, charriez pas trop les gars, ca m'arrive d'etre serieux (si, si, quand je dors. Enfin, je crois, parce que des fois je rigole tellement fort que je me reveille...)

dapsaille, starch, jetez un coup d'oeil a SCiTe (emerge scite, ca se lance avec 'scite'), c'est assez sympa comme editeur de langages.

----------

## guilc

vim / gvim, parcequ'avec, on fait tout, et avec un minimum de commandes élémentaires, on devient furieusement rapide, beaucoup plus qu'avec un éditeur clicodrommable

[EDIT] et surtout pas emacs, parceque je suis pas une pieuvre pour taper tous ces raccourcis a grand coup de Ctrl / Meta / Echap...........

----------

## spider312

vim powah

mais ce qui me manque le plus dans nano, c'est la coloration syntaxique, c'est une option cachée ou il ne la gère pas du tout ? (et puis même question pour less, more, most si quelqu'un sait ...)

----------

## guilc

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> vim powah
> 
> mais ce qui me manque le plus dans nano, c'est la coloration syntaxique, c'est une option cachée ou il ne la gère pas du tout ? (et puis même question pour less, more, most si quelqu'un sait ...)

 

Pour less en couleur, y a ça : 

```
alias less="/usr/share/vim/vim70aa/macros/less.sh"
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

Vi(M)

parce que ça déchire tout, après quelques heures d'apprentissage, on peut plus s'en passer.

pas emacs car c'est le truc avec lequel on m'a focé à faire du java (très mauvaise expérience) et depuis je crois que inconsciement il y a un amalgame. Enfin vim c'est beau c'est bien c'est léger ça fait tout, et puis c'est tout. sinon s'il est pas là et que je peux pas l'installer c'est nano.

mais même sur les postes win qu'il m'arrive de fréquenter, il y a vim ...(oui accro et alors?) et d'ailleurs si quelqu'in sait comment contourner le ctrl+V de win qui fait un coller et qui m'empêche de passer en mode visual by block ça serait cool, ça ferait plaisir à mon binôme qui doit supporter mes excès d'humeur car à chaque fois j'oublie et donc je deviens moins content)

donc ViM POWA

----------

## Adrien

Nano!!  :Smile: 

Pourquoi ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

:arrow:PARCE QUE!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## marvin rouge

nano.

parce que j'ai trop la flemme d'apprendre plus de 2 racourcis clavier  :Mr. Green: 

oui. c'est nul. je sais.

----------

## Trevoke

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> nano.
> 
> parce que j'ai trop la flemme d'apprendre plus de 2 racourcis clavier 
> 
> oui. c'est nul. je sais.

 

C'est nul mais c'est aussi mon raisonnement.

ouvre.

Edite.

Ctrl+x pour quitter, y pour sauvegarder, entree pour valider le nom du fichier et vouala.

Serieusement, je ne suis pas un programmeur, je n'ai pas besoin des capacites d'emacs et de vim..  :Smile: 

----------

## theturtle123

j'aimerai bien répondre au poll...

mais malheureusement je trouve à tout ces éditeurs des avantages...

donc je me sers de tous suivant les besoins !

(serai-je le seul à ne pas prendre partie ? je fais pas honneur à mon avatar...  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Enlight

Alors sur emacs juste un truc alt ou escape c'est pareill donc en gros tu renommes ctrl en tab (enfin tab joue le role de ctrl, j'me comprends quoi) et tu t'en sors avec des mains normales.

Sinon ouais ça fait plein de trucs à apprendre mais je l'aime parcequ' à chaque fois que je découvre un nouveau "truc" c'est généralement assez puissant et ça me mets en transe comme un gamin de 5 ans qu'a reçu son premier légo technique!

mes 2 cts...

edit : et puis quand t'as pas la forme, un coup de psychiatrist et ça repart  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

vim (pas vi, ouch), pour la coloration syntaxique made-in-gentoo (ca donne 20 vim / jour sans grosse manip de moyenne)

Pour coder, houlà, non merci... Jext  :Smile: 

----------

## spider312

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *marvin rouge wrote:*   nano.
> 
> parce que j'ai trop la flemme d'apprendre plus de 2 racourcis clavier 
> 
> oui. c'est nul. je sais. 
> ...

 la coloration syntaxique, pour les fichiers de conf, c'est vraiment super ...

----------

## Trevoke

spider: t'as raison, c'est vrai que c'est une belle addition a nano, et en plein dans le fichier de conf en plus..

----------

## yuk159

Déja qu'avec emacs ou vim il arrive de faire des erreurs mais avec nano c'est carrement la porte ouverte.

Pour moi vim, c'est clair

----------

## rg421

Hop, un original en vim de plus. C'est même la première chose que j'emerge sur une config.

J'apprécie particulièrement, outre la coloration syntaxique déjà citée, une performance dans le déplacement (par phrase, bloc, mot, lettre ou par n phrases, mots, lettres, paragraphes, blocks...le tout au début ou à la fin... (bon, là j'arrête parce que bientôt, je vous met le man...)) ainsi que la recherche par regexp, ainsi que le remplacement du même tonneau et la completion du tout et n'impporte quoi (du C au shell) en court d'édition pour le prix modique d'un vimrc un peu poussé. Le pied quoi...

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Darkael

Je vote aussi pour vim...  et c'est pas seulement fait pour du codage: même pour de la simple édition de texte c'est génial, des trucs qui prendraient du temps avec un éditeur normal peuvent être fait très rapidement avec vim. Bon, ok, faut s'habituer aux i, yy, c$, :wq, *, == et compagnie, mais c'est le prix à payer pour être efficace et productif  :Very Happy: 

emacs est peut-être aussi puissant que vim (en tant qu'éditeur de texte), mais je l'aime pas, je saurais pas dire pourquoi....

----------

## billiob

J'ai pas trop su quoi mettre entre nano et vi(m).

Sinon, pour la coloration syntaxique dans nano, il faut se faire un ~/.nanorc .Il y a un exemple là : /usr/share/doc/nano-1.3.4/nanorc.sample

Emacs, non ! Obligé de l'utiliser pour programmer en Caml, les raccourcis sont impossibles à mémoriser ! (le seul truc qu'il y a de bien sous Emacs (pas tapper, svp) c'est le Meta-X doctor quand Emacs ou Caml m'énerve !)

Mais définitivement vim pour la coloration syntaxique en tcl/tk ! (même si kwrite fait mieux sur ce point, mais pas envie d'éditer la conf de la coloration alors je reste avec ce qui est)

----------

## mic006fr

Moi aussi (G)VIM.

Pour éditer un fichier de conf, y'a pas plus rapide, avec coloration syntaxique et tout.

Emacs, j'ai jamais réussi à vraiment maitriser les raccourcis claviers...

Et avec le TIP de guilc:

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Pour less en couleur, y a ça : 
> 
> ```
> alias less="/usr/share/vim/vim70aa/macros/less.sh"
> ```
> ...

 

C'est vraiment le must. MERCI guilc.

PS: vim7alpha apporte quoi ?

----------

## yuk159

Au niveau de la coloration syntaxique dans vim il y a tout plein de joli exemples pour commencer une config dans /usr/share/vim/vim[version]/colors, perso je pars de elflord (hehe  :Wink: )  en lui rajoutant deux trois oprtions ca me convient pour ce que je fais.

----------

## Apsforps

vim ou gvim pour moi aussi (en fonction qu'il y a un serveur X installé ou pas sur la machine...). Par contre, pour ce qui est du codage, j'ai tendance à utiliser eclipse pour le java et le c/c++ (mais vim pour le reste, perl etc).

----------

## bosozoku

J'ai très longtemps utilisé nano pour sa simplicité (je raisonnais comme trevoke, toujours maintenant un peu).

Ensuite j'ai découvert emacs, super pour les langages de programmation : raccourcis, coloration syntaxique etc... Mais vraiment lourd d'apprendre tous ses raccourcis, fastidieux pour installer un mod pour une coloration quelquonque (enfin ça à été mon impression).

Puis j'ai essayé vi, ça à commencé par l'edition toute simple avec les flèches, le :wq et puis hop je m'arrettais la. J'ai passé une bonne vingtaine de minute sur vimtutor et la ca à décollé ! Avec l'expérience on apprend plein de tips et l'utilisation de vim devient très vite géniale ! Largement aussi rapide que sous nano (si c'est pas plus avec l'expérience) avec tous les avantages d'un éditeurs très puissant tel que vim.

Ya gvim c'est cool aussi mais le vim tout simple me suffit sauf quand je veux un texte bien clair0

Sinon pour emacs c'est cool mais j'aime pas c'est tout  :Smile: 

Et puis un troll c'est un troll alors emacs au trou et vim powa  :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

emacs (USE="-X" sinon c'est trop moche et ça fait chier de rajouter -nw)

cool pour les rectangles de selection, pour commenter, indenter, modifier un champ sur un csv... pis quand on à le truc dans les doigts c'est le panard

j'ajouterai à ça gnus pour les mails et les ng et la totale liberté de personnalisation...

enfin voila quoi  =) 

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> et puis quand t'as pas la forme, un coup de psychiatrist et ça repart 

 

dans la fonction publique c'est plus : M-X tetris, pour les longues journées d'étéLast edited by blasserre on Wed Apr 13, 2005 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spider312

 *billiob wrote:*   

> J'ai pas trop su quoi mettre entre nano et vi(m).
> 
> Sinon, pour la coloration syntaxique dans nano, il faut se faire un ~/.nanorc .Il y a un exemple là : /usr/share/doc/nano-1.3.4/nanorc.sample

 Yess merci  :Very Happy: 

C'est ennorme, je vais me pencher un peu plus sur nano du coup, mais bon, quand je fais :wq sous nano, j'me dit que j perdrais plus de temps à changer mes habitudes que je n'en gagnerais avec un soft plus simple

puis la coloration syntaxique a l'air bien plus bordèlique quand même

----------

## dapsaille

 *billiob wrote:*   

> J'ai pas trop su quoi mettre entre nano et vi(m).
> 
> Sinon, pour la coloration syntaxique dans nano, il faut se faire un ~/.nanorc .Il y a un exemple là : /usr/share/doc/nano-1.3.4/nanorc.sample
> 
> Emacs, non ! Obligé de l'utiliser pour programmer en Caml, les raccourcis sont impossibles à mémoriser ! (le seul truc qu'il y a de bien sous Emacs (pas tapper, svp) c'est le Meta-X doctor quand Emacs ou Caml m'énerve !)
> ...

 

 PRftttttttttt y'en as marre moi je viendrais plus sur le forum de gentoo .. nan mais ils sont fous ou quoi ?? a chaque foi j'apprend quelque chose ... HE HO y'en as qui essayent d'avoir une vie .... bon ma nana arrive je vais pouvoir lui montrer toutes les belles couleurs sur mon code JS ....

 bon ok je  :Arrow: 

----------

## papedre

Bon aller, je vais nourrir un peu ce troll ( qu'est ce que ca bouffe un troll).

Pour le dev au boulot, j'utilise un soft pour Windows ( UltraEdit) qui possède une fonction bien sympathique : l'edition en mode colonne. 

Je m'explique, tu peux selectionner plusieurs lignes d'un texte, et appliquer toutes tes modifications sur ces lignes.

Par exemple, tu as oublié une boucle dans un prog, tu selectionne tout le texte, et tu ajoutes automatiquement un tab sur toutes ces lignes...

Tu peux aussi, par exemple, ecrire 20 ligne identiques comme si tu en ecrivais une seule, et ensuite tu corriges uniquement les modifications ...

Et plein d'autres trucs super pratique en mode colonne. ( mais bon, je suis pas sur de mettre fait comprendre).

Je voulais donc savoir si une telle possibilité existe sous un editeur pour Linux .

----------

## Trevoke

"Salut Sophie, attends, avant de t'embrasser faut que je te montre ce que c'est cool nano avec les couleurs quand j'edite du javascript.. Eh, t'as vu? Sans X! .... Eh l'autre, elle est partie ou?"

----------

## blasserre

 *papedre wrote:*   

> plein d'autres trucs super pratique en mode colonne.

 

Emacs : 

tu te mets en haut de ta colonne tu fais C-espace

tu vas en bas de ta colonne et tu fais C-x r t

et tu lis ce qu'il te dit en bas

et tu te dis c'est super cool emacs quand on a pas le syndrome du poisson rouge   :Wink: 

EDIT : ça marche aussi très bien sous windows

----------

## Trevoke

Le syndrome du poisson rouge?

----------

## yuk159

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> et tu te dis c'est super cool emacs quand on a pas le syndrome du poisson rouge  

 

Mème quand on à plus de trois secondes de mémoire faut avouer qu'il faut les retenir les fonctions  :Laughing: 

----------

## Piaf

Emacs. J'aime bien. Faut être un peu pianiste des fois, mais j'aime bien.

Perso, je prefere un bon "ctrl-x, ctrl-s" qu'un "escape :w" 

(+ une mauvaise première expérience avec vi y'a longtemps...)

Escape

Meta

Alt

Ctrl

Shift

----------

## blasserre

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Mème quand on à plus de trois secondes de mémoire faut avouer qu'il faut les retenir les fonctions  

 

PUB : après tu peux te souvenir des noms des fonctions

pis tu fais M-X ma-fonct[tab] et il te complète la commande

et pis après il te dit : "il eut été de bon aloi de faire : C-x 4 m"

c'est pas user-friendly ça ?

----------

## yuk159

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> et pis après il te dit : "il eut été de bon aloi de faire : C-x 4 m"
> 
> c'est pas user-friendly ça ?

 

Mort de rire  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

Je n'utilise plus que vim/gvim depuis mon premier essai, même sous windaube. J'aime bien la séparation des modes commande et édition, et puis c'est rapide et puissant.

Au fait, comment on transforme gvim en IDE, avec une colonne avec un explorateur et tout et tout? J'ai vu ça pour le php dans un mag.

----------

## blasserre

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Je n'utilise plus que vim/gvim depuis mon premier essai, même sous windaube. J'aime bien la séparation des modes commande et édition, et puis c'est rapide et puissant.
> 
> Au fait, comment on transforme gvim en IDE, avec une colonne avec un explorateur et tout et tout? J'ai vu ça pour le php dans un mag.

 

$ USE=X emerge emacs

$ emacs

M-X speedbar

y'a que les imbéciles qui changent pas d'avis

--

/me à donf dans le troll

dans 2 jours je suis vétéran

----------

## sireyessire

 *papedre wrote:*   

> Bon aller, je vais nourrir un peu ce troll ( qu'est ce que ca bouffe un troll).
> 
> Pour le dev au boulot, j'utilise un soft pour Windows ( UltraEdit) qui possède une fonction bien sympathique : l'edition en mode colonne. 
> 
> Je m'explique, tu peux selectionner plusieurs lignes d'un texte, et appliquer toutes tes modifications sur ces lignes.
> ...

 

tu parles du mode visual by block de ViM là! ctrl+v

----------

## Trevoke

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me à donf dans le troll
> 
> dans 2 jours je suis vétéran

 

Dis tout de suite qu'on n'est bon qu'a troller   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yuk159

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   
> 
> /me à donf dans le troll
> 
> dans 2 jours je suis vétéran 
> ...

 

Bin disons que quand j'ai vu le titre je me suis demandé pourquoi tu lancais cette discution puisque tu est déjà vétéran  :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *blasserre wrote:*   
> 
> /me à donf dans le troll
> 
> dans 2 jours je suis vétéran 
> ...

 

en tout cas, c'est pour moi la seule solution que j'entrevois pour le devenir

----------

## Beber

Je n'utilise que vi/viM, et c'est meme la première chose que j'installe puis copie de mon vimrc quand j'ai une distro à installer (suivi de zsh/zshrc)

Pas de gVim, je le trouve peu pratique, et comme j'utilise beaucoup Ctrl-Z, c'est tout de de suite très pratique.

J'ai toujours utilisé vi depuis que je suis dans les unix/unix libres, parce que je le trouve ultra léger, très pratique, fonctionnel, rapide, performant, très bon a scripter/macroiser (oui oui, ma femme s'apelle Vi). Et je doit que maintenant j'en suis bien content car travaillant sur des unix (Hp-Ux, AIX, SCO, Solaris (oui, ca pue, c'est pas libre .. mais ca donne des sousou a la fin du mois)) toute la journée, emacs n'existe pas, et la c'est pas du viM, mais du pur vi a la roots, on s'y fait quand meme très vite venant de viM. Sauf quand $TERM=dumb, c'est plus que relou  :Very Happy: 

et merci emacs et les 18 bras fournit en options dans le tar  :Very Happy: 

:set mouse=a très pratique aussi

et pour les p'ti nouveau c'est vrai que gviM peut etre très pratique quand on connais pas les combinaison de touches. Sinon de toutes facon, l'indispensable vimtutor

----------

## Trevoke

Et puisqu'on parle de vimtutor, y a un equivalent pour emacs?

yuk159, blasserred : mais euh parce que, bon, ca me permet d'avoir une comparaison plus ou moins serieuse entre les deux et d'apprendre beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## Beber

Deux petits liens pour apprendre vim sur papier : 

http://www.iccf.nl/click5.html

http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique/Livre/index.php?ouv_ean13=9780735710016

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Et puisqu'on parle de vimtutor, y a un equivalent pour emacs?
> 
> yuk159, blasserred : mais euh parce que, bon, ca me permet d'avoir une comparaison plus ou moins serieuse entre les deux et d'apprendre beaucoup 

 

tu lances emacs et tu lis  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Welcome to GNU Emacs, one component of a Linux-based GNU system.
> 
> Get help           C-h  (Hold down CTRL and press h)
> 
> Undo changes       C-x u            Exit Emacs               C-x C-c
> ...

 

Elle est pas belle la vie?Last edited by Enlight on Wed Apr 13, 2005 7:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

Mais euh je veux pas lire je veux la science infuse  :Sad: 

----------

## gim

Mais ?! Mais où est l'option "ed" dans ce sondage, je ne la vois pas !?!   :Shocked: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Mais euh je veux pas lire je veux la science infuse 

 

Ah??? Tu l'as pas??? c'est une dépendance d'emacs pourtant   :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> root@unicorn_1 enlight # emerge -Dpv emacs
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

----------

## zdra

Pourquoi troller ? tout le monde sait bien que gedit reigne en maitre absolu !

----------

## sireyessire

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Mais euh je veux pas lire je veux la science infuse  
> 
> Ah??? Tu l'as pas??? c'est une dépendance d'emacs pourtant  
> 
>  *Quote:*   root@unicorn_1 enlight # emerge -Dpv emacs
> ...

 

vu l'ordre que tu donnes c'est emacs qui est une dépendance de universal-kowledgen pas l'inverse comme tu le suggères. Quite à faire des fakes, autant s'appliquer  :Laughing: 

de toute façon ce troll est sans fin...

----------

## Polo

ouai, nano est le meilleur...

léger (pas comme emacs), bien fait, et surtout... simple a utiliser(pas comme vi(m) )!! mon rêve!

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Polo wrote:*   

> ouai, nano est le meilleur...
> 
> léger (pas comme emacs), bien fait, et surtout... simple a utiliser(pas comme vi(m) )!! mon rêve!

 

avec nano t'as la completion ? t'as la detection des paires de parentheses / crochets, etc ..? (pratique  quand tu codes, ou encore dans un fichier de conf bordelique ..), est ce qu'il effectue une conversion de l'encodage du fichier a la volée au moment de son ouverture ? (afin de ne pas avoir de problemes d'accents) ...

----------

## Enlight

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   Mais euh je veux pas lire je veux la science infuse  
> 
> Ah??? Tu l'as pas??? c'est une dépendance d'emacs pourtant  
> 
>  *Quote:*   root@unicorn_1 enlight # emerge -Dpv emacs
> ...

 

Et zut!!!!

----------

## kernelsensei

pas forcement. ca peut etre une "dependance" post_install

Il me semble que j'ai deja vu ca .. mais je ne sais plus pour quel ebuild ... ca m'avait d'ailleurs etonné qu'une dependance se situe apres le paquet en question ...

Il me semble que c'est possible pour certaines applications qui supportent des themes, dans ce cas, l'application est d'abord installée, et l'ebuild peut demander a ce que les themes soient installes tout de suite apres ..

----------

## Dais

Vous m'avez convaincu d'essayer vim  :Razz: 

J'ai fait le vimtutor à l'instant et je me pose une question: en quoi on gagne du temps à descendre 7 lignes avec la touche j, puis traverser la moitié d'une ligne avec la touche l (L minuscule), plutôt que de cliquer dessus ?

PS: non, j'essaierai pas emacs-seul-shiva-avec-ses-bras-multiples-peut-l'utiliser  :Razz: 

EDIT: non pire.

7 lignes plus bas avec la touche j, plusieurs fois la touche l (L minuscule) pour arriver au mot à éditer, puis cw "lemotédité" ESCAPE

plutôt que: doucle clic sur le mot, "lemotédité"

??

----------

## Monstros

Ca veut donc dire que "universalknowledge" est un thème pour emacs ! 8o)

Et pour nano, il y a Rules-Imperator/MasterOfTheUniverse-0.92.3-gros_beta ! ;o)P

----------

## spider312

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Vous m'avez convaincu d'essayer vim 
> 
> J'ai fait le vimtutor à l'instant et je me pose une question: en quoi on gagne du temps à descendre 7 lignes avec la touche j, puis traverser la moitié d'une ligne avec la touche l (L minuscule), plutôt que de cliquer dessus ?
> 
> PS: non, j'essaierai pas emacs-seul-shiva-avec-ses-bras-multiples-peut-l'utiliser 
> ...

 euh ouais, mais quand tu compares, essaye de le faire avec des choses comparables ... essaye gvim plutôt

----------

## blasserre

une ptite dernière pour la route...

personne n'utilise mc ? simple et pratique quand on ne sait pas ce qu'on fait

----------

## zdra

Ouai j'utilise mc depuis le DOS 6 ... ça s'appellais norton à l'époque, bon évidement mc est une copie de norton en bien mieux.

----------

## tfh

vim power, avec latexsuite c tres bien pour faire ses rapport de tp/tl/projet   depuis le bureau/l'école.

Puis gvim c'est encore mieux car y'a pas besoin d'apprendre tout les raccourcis. 

Xemacs j'ai du commencer a coer en java dessus, je me suis arrache les cheveux.

----------

## dapsaille

OUais bon bref pour shematiser ca depend vraiment de l'utilisation que l'on en fait ..

 Si c'est un user qui edite un fichier de conf 2 3 fois dans la journee (comme moi) nano est nickel (et que personne crache sur mc nan mais)

Si c'est un coder (je le suis pas encore mais je m'entraine :p) la il vas se lacher sur vi ou emacs et du coup auras les automatismes pour dompter la bete lors d'un simple edit de /etc/fstab ..

 Me trompes-je ?? ou doisje aller jouer avec le pingouin dans l'encoignure de la porte qui sublime l'interne veloute des miasmes subjectifs ?? (qui as di que j'ais essaye emacs O_o)

----------

## Starch

 *Dais wrote:*   

> 7 lignes plus bas avec la touche j, plusieurs fois la touche l (L minuscule) pour arriver au mot à éditer, puis cw "lemotédité" ESCAPE
> 
> plutôt que: doucle clic sur le mot, "lemotédité"??

 

Comme pour les disques durs, le déplacement du bras c'est le plus long.

----------

## ALK13

Vim forever  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

pareil vim.

il peut être simple et complexe à la fois. 

ALK13 : Sympa l'avatar, complètement trop bien!  :Wink: 

----------

## tetienne

Bah moi ça restera vim tant que les trolleurs pour emacs ne me montreront pas comment corriger l'orthographe du buffer dynamiquement (et pas lancer une correction à la volée). Je veux avoir ma correction orthographique sans avoir à lancer quoi que ce soit. Vim avec aspell me fait ça au poil. Quand un "emacseur" prônant la surpuissance de emacs sera capable de me montrer comment faire ça, je voudrai bien essayer (j'ai quand même fait un paquet d'heures de google). (Un bon tutorial Emacs aussi, parce que les tutoriaux qui montrent des raccourcis qui marchent jamais sur ma machine, c'est un peu frustrant)

----------

## mic006fr

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Vous m'avez convaincu d'essayer vim 
> 
> J'ai fait le vimtutor à l'instant et je me pose une question: en quoi on gagne du temps à descendre 7 lignes avec la touche j, puis traverser la moitié d'une ligne avec la touche l (L minuscule), plutôt que de cliquer dessus ?
> 
> PS: non, j'essaierai pas emacs-seul-shiva-avec-ses-bras-multiples-peut-l'utiliser 
> ...

 

Les flèches marchent aussi, sous (g)vim (mais pas vi je crois).

Ma touche préférée, c'est '*' -> recherche du mot sous le curseur + surlignage ! Pour rechercher des fonctions / variables, c'est bien pratique.

----------

## papedre

He, hop, j'ai profiter de ce petit troll pour tester vim et gvim ( pour Gentoo & Windaube).

Voila, seulement, pour mon boulot, j'edite des fichiers via FTP.

Je voulais savoir si il y a une methode simple pour permettre d'ouvrir et de sauvegarder un fichier en FTP à l'aide de gvim (sans faire tout un tas de manip, juste en tapant une commande).

Parce que en ce moment, je fait un get ( sous dos). Ensuite, j'utilise gvim, ensuite un put sur le serveur , pour enfin faire la compilation. 

Donc, si qq'un à une solution, ca me permettrait peut etre d'utiliser gvim.

A+

----------

## Darkael

 *Dais wrote:*   

> Vous m'avez convaincu d'essayer vim 
> 
> J'ai fait le vimtutor à l'instant et je me pose une question: en quoi on gagne du temps à descendre 7 lignes avec la touche j, puis traverser la moitié d'une ligne avec la touche l (L minuscule), plutôt que de cliquer dessus ?
> 
> PS: non, j'essaierai pas emacs-seul-shiva-avec-ses-bras-multiples-peut-l'utiliser 
> ...

 

Ben, en fait:

- n'utiliser que les touches du clavier ça permet d'économiser le mouvement de ta main droite allant vers la souris. Ca parait stupide, mais à la longue ça fait gagner un temps énorme

- au lieu de taper plusieurs fois j et l, tu peux taper par exemple 7j5w (déplacement de 7 lignes vers le bas et 5 mots vers la droite) ou bien faire rapidement une recherche sur le mot (en ayant activé la recherche incrémentale 'set incsearch')

-si t'es toujours pas convaincu tu peux toujours activer la souris dans vim  :Very Happy:  ('set mouse=a' il me semble)

----------

## Dais

bon, ÇA c'est le genre de réponse que j'attendais  :Razz: 

et je suppose que si je fais w, ça va m'avancer mot par mot, et W pour reculer mot par mot ? J'pense pas avoir vu ça dans le vimtutor.

----------

## Darkael

w c'est bien pour avancer d'un mot, par contre c'est b pour reculer d'un mot

----------

## Enlight

Tien d'ailleurs parrait qu'y a un vimacs ou un truc du genre qu'existe!

pis pour les fichiers de conf, même pas peur on peut faire des cat >fichier<<EOF ^_^

----------

## john7002

Ah.... bah je vais être original, je dis pas que vi(m) ou emacs sont de bons ou de mauvais éditeurs, mais j'ai pris l'habitude développer avec  JOE. Il gère à peut près tout (coloration, splitage d'écran macro etc...) ce dont j'ai besoin en développement et je trouve les raccourcis clavier sympa et simple à retenir (splittage écran: ^ko; fermeture:^c etc...) Bref un petit éditeur sympa à conseiller, même si il fait pas autant de truc qu'un vi(m) ou emacs je suppose, mais pour mon utilisation ça suffit amplement.

----------

## canard

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Tien d'ailleurs parrait qu'y a un vimacs ou un truc du genre qu'existe!

 

Tiens je viens de le retrouver aussi ...

vimacs

En fait ça permet d'avoir les raccourcis emacs dans vim..... :Shocked: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *Polo wrote:*   ouai, nano est le meilleur...
> 
> léger (pas comme emacs), bien fait, et surtout... simple a utiliser(pas comme vi(m) )!! mon rêve! 
> 
> avec nano t'as la completion ? t'as la detection des paires de parentheses / crochets, etc ..? (pratique  quand tu codes, ou encore dans un fichier de conf bordelique ..), est ce qu'il effectue une conversion de l'encodage du fichier a la volée au moment de son ouverture ? (afin de ne pas avoir de problemes d'accents) ...

 

Qu'est-ce qui permet de faire ca?

-------

Et pour la dependance post-install, je propose libstdc++-v3 apres gcc  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    *Polo wrote:*   ouai, nano est le meilleur...
> 
> léger (pas comme emacs), bien fait, et surtout... simple a utiliser(pas comme vi(m) )!! mon rêve! 
> 
> avec nano t'as la completion ? t'as la detection des paires de parentheses / crochets, etc ..? (pratique  quand tu codes, ou encore dans un fichier de conf bordelique ..), est ce qu'il effectue une conversion de l'encodage du fichier a la volée au moment de son ouverture ? (afin de ne pas avoir de problemes d'accents) ... 
> ...

 

ben vim  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je sens venir les factions qui vont commencer a mettre "emacs user" ou "vim user" ou "ed user" ou "you loser" dans leur signature.

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je sens venir les factions qui vont commencer a mettre "emacs user" ou "vim user" ou "ed user" ou "you loser" dans leur signature.

 

tout ça à cause de toi, tu es le responsable de cette ré-ouverture de troll...

----------

## Trevoke

Voui, c'est entierement de ma faute, cependant je ne regrette rien car j'ai beaucoup appris!  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *canard wrote:*   

> En fait ça permet d'avoir les raccourcis emacs dans vim.....

 

...

et y'a moyen d'avoir les raccourcis vim dans nano ?   :Mr. Green: 

ok. je sors.

a+

----------

## tetienne

<mode insistance>

Nan mais moi j'veux bien essayer Emacs si quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer comment faire pour ma question postée à la page précédente, mais pour l'instant personne n'a su m'expliquer comment faire ça avec le "tout-puissant" Emacs comme ils disent.

----------

## yuk159

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je sens venir les factions qui vont commencer a mettre "emacs user" ou "vim user" ou "ed user" ou "you loser" dans leur signature.

 

Pas l'esprit de ce forums ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> Bah moi ça restera vim tant que les trolleurs pour emacs ne me montreront pas comment corriger l'orthographe du buffer dynamiquement (et pas lancer une correction à la volée). Je veux avoir ma correction orthographique sans avoir à lancer quoi que ce soit. Vim avec aspell me fait ça au poil. Quand un "emacseur" prônant la surpuissance de emacs sera capable de me montrer comment faire ça, je voudrai bien essayer (j'ai quand même fait un paquet d'heures de google). (Un bon tutorial Emacs aussi, parce que les tutoriaux qui montrent des raccourcis qui marchent jamais sur ma machine, c'est un peu frustrant)

 

----------

## Starch

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> <mode insistance>
> 
> Nan mais moi j'veux bien essayer Emacs si quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer comment faire pour ma question postée à la page précédente, mais pour l'instant personne n'a su m'expliquer comment faire ça avec le "tout-puissant" Emacs comme ils disent.

 

<mode cassage>

T'as qu'a pas faire de fautes.

(et bon faut dire que je comprends aps ce que tu veux. Tu décris une correction à la volée, et tu dis que tu n'en veux pas)

(!google emacs + flyspell)

----------

## Enlight

@ tetienne : ce que tu cherches s'appele flyspell pour utiliser aspell ou ispell.

donc M-xfly[tab] nous dit :

 *Quote:*   

> flyspell-buffer			   flyspell-mode
> 
> flyspell-prog-mode		   flyspell-region

 Last edited by Enlight on Thu Apr 14, 2005 2:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yuk159

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *tetienne wrote:*   Bah moi ça restera vim tant que les trolleurs pour emacs ne me montreront pas comment corriger l'orthographe du buffer dynamiquement (et pas lancer une correction à la volée). Je veux avoir ma correction orthographique sans avoir à lancer quoi que ce soit. Vim avec aspell me fait ça au poil. Quand un "emacseur" prônant la surpuissance de emacs sera capable de me montrer comment faire ça, je voudrai bien essayer (j'ai quand même fait un paquet d'heures de google). (Un bon tutorial Emacs aussi, parce que les tutoriaux qui montrent des raccourcis qui marchent jamais sur ma machine, c'est un peu frustrant) 

 

Ya toujours des exeption des pour confimer des règles.

Perso je trouve ça stéril emacs et vim on leurs adeptes et je trouve que les deux sont fondés.

Maintenant pour nano... comment dire...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## tetienne

Et bien justement, c'est pas un "flyspell" que je veux. Sinon ça aurait été simple. Mais vim est capable de mettre à jour la correction orthographique de tout le buffer automatiquement, pas seulement ce que tu es en train de taper. Enfin c'est pas évident à expliquer, mais il est clair que flyspell ne fait pas ça. En fait c'est pas une correction orthographique, c'est juste un surlignage de ce que le dictionnaire ne connait pas, libre à toi de considérer ou pas ce qu'il te montre.

Et starch, t'en as vu quelque part des fautes ? Par contre, dans ton post...  :Very Happy: 

Je refouillerai du côté de flyspell au cas où, mais je suis quasiment certain que ça ne faisait pas ce que je souhaitais, même le flyspell-buffer (j'y avais cru pourtant) ! J'ai fouillé des heures et des heures pour trouver ça, et aucun utilisateur d'Emacs n'a su m'aiguiller. Et pourtant y'a en un paquet d'éditeurs capables de faire ça.

----------

## Enlight

Ouais hardos à comprendre, c'est quoi le but exactement et ce que tu reproches à flyspell-buffer ???

----------

## Starch

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> Et starch, t'en as vu quelque part des fautes ? Par contre, dans ton post... 

 

pas tellement en fait.

il manque un ` sur un a, de toute manière un correcteur orthographique ne le voit pas.

Le reste c'est soit des erreurs grammaticales - incorrigeables également - soit des fautes de frappe, dues en particulier au fait que j'ai un doigt en moins aujourd'hui.

 *tetienne wrote:*   

> Enfin c'est pas évident à expliquer

 

Faut pas t'étonner alors que personne ne comprenne.

----------

## mic006fr

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Le reste c'est soit des erreurs grammaticales - incorrigeables également - soit des fautes de frappe, dues en particulier au fait que j'ai un doigt en moins aujourd'hui.

 

Celle-là, je suis pas très sûr  :Very Happy: 

La joke était volontaire ?

----------

## tetienne

Mais Vim me comprend, et beaucoup d'autres éditeurs aussi ! Alors qu'un éditeur si puissant qu'Emacs ne sache pas faire ça, c'est un peu fort en chocolat. D'autre part, j'en avais eu plein les burnes parce que des raccourcis qui marchaient une fois... ne marchaient plus la fois suivante, et des tutoriaux insuivables parce que les raccourcis ne marchaient pas. Bref, que du bonheur !

----------

## tetienne

 *mic006fr wrote:*   

>  *Starch wrote:*   Le reste c'est soit des erreurs grammaticales - incorrigeables également - soit des fautes de frappe, dûes en particulier au fait que j'ai un doigt en moins aujourd'hui. 
> 
> Celle-là, je suis pas très sûr 
> 
> La joke était volontaire ?

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Starch

http://www.olf.gouv.qc.ca/ressources/bibliotheque/dictionnaires/faq/345a.html

http://www.leconjugueur.com/autrephp/extract_tips.php

pour "incorrigeable" je ne sais pas... J'ai déjà lu / entendu.

----------

## Dais

incorrigible  :Razz: 

----------

## Starch

oueps j'ai regardé dans le dico...

Mais bon, pour ma défense, je tiens à préciser qu'il semble que ce soit une erreur courante et une recherche sur google renvoie sur quelques instutitons, dont le Sénat...

----------

## Trevoke

Je dois avouer que le tuto pour emacs est vraiment sympa.

Merci enlight!

Et vimtutor on le trouve ou?

----------

## Darkael

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et vimtutor on le trouve ou?

 

Tu dois emerger vim pour l'avoir.

----------

## Trevoke

Merci, j'vas y jeter un coup d'oeil.

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je dois avouer que le tuto pour emacs est vraiment sympa.
> 
> Merci enlight!
> 
> Et vimtutor on le trouve ou?

 

 :Wink:  pas de quoi!

----------

## Oupsman

Vi sans hésiter.

Parce que (x)emacs est trop lourd, trop gros.

Parce que c'est l'éditeur de texte installé sur tous les systèmes UNIX du monde (sauf sur gentoo quand on fait pas emerge vim)

Parce c'est le premier éditeur de texte que j'ai appris à utiliser à l'IUT et cela ca compte !

----------

## Enlight

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Parce c'est le premier éditeur de texte que j'ai appris à utiliser à l'IUT et cela ca compte !

 

Moi le seul OS dont on m'ait appris à me servir en classe c'est windows, mais je dis ça, je dis rien...

----------

## TTK

vim à 500% !

Aucun autre editeur ne tient la comparaison. Avec un peu d'experience, notamment au niveau de la complétion et des fichiers de config, c'est l'éditeur passe partout. Je m'en sers depuis slrn et mutt, et pour éditer n'importe quel type de fichier (C, html, magic point ...)

Le nombre de fois ou je tape Esc dans outlook au taf ! Ou dans internet explorer au taf aussi quand je reponds sur un forum .. d'ailleurs sous IE ca m'efface le texte que je viens de taper, dommage  :Sad: 

EscZZ

y

----------

## hiboo

 *TTK wrote:*   

> vim à 500% !
> 
> Aucun autre editeur ne tient la comparaison. Avec un peu d'experience, notamment au niveau de la complétion et des fichiers de config, c'est l'éditeur passe partout. Je m'en sers depuis slrn et mutt, et pour éditer n'importe quel type de fichier (C, html, magic point ...)

 le voila mon pb, il faut prendre le temps.

 *Quote:*   

> Le nombre de fois ou je tape Esc dans outlook au taf ! Ou dans internet explorer au taf aussi quand je reponds sur un forum .. d'ailleurs sous IE ca m'efface le texte que je viens de taper, dommage 

 moi, c'est l'inverse. Quand j'etais en galere parce que j'arrivais pas a faire marcher X et que j'avais que vi pour editer mes fichiers... le nombre de fois ou j'ai massacré des fichiers de conf parce que j'ai pas fais la bonne combinaison de touche... depuis vi, ca me file des boutons...

et (x)emacs j'arrive un peu, mais ca c'est parce que c'est le seul editeur qui soit a ma dispo pour faire des accents en ayant un clavier qwerty.

Mais je crois tout à fait que quelqu'un qui a pris le temps de s'habituer à vi, il doit etre bien plus efficace que je ne peux l'etre avec un simple nano.

----------

## yuk159

 *hiboo wrote:*   

>  *TTK wrote:*   vim à 500% !
> 
> Aucun autre editeur ne tient la comparaison. Avec un peu d'experience, notamment au niveau de la complétion et des fichiers de config, c'est l'éditeur passe partout. Je m'en sers depuis slrn et mutt, et pour éditer n'importe quel type de fichier (C, html, magic point ...) le voila mon pb, il faut prendre le temps.
> 
> 

 

Paradoxal ça pour quelqu'un qui a installé une gentoo, non ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## rg421

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Oupsman wrote:*   
> 
> Parce c'est le premier éditeur de texte que j'ai appris à utiliser à l'IUT et cela ca compte ! 
> 
> Moi le seul OS dont on m'ait appris à me servir en classe c'est windows, mais je dis ça, je dis rien...

 

Enlight, tu sors !! Privé de dessert  :Wink: 

----------

## alctraz

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *hiboo wrote:*   le voila mon pb, il faut prendre le temps.
> 
>  
> 
> Paradoxal ça pour quelqu'un qui a installé une gentoo, non ? 

 

Ouai, mais 'prendre le temps', ca vaut précisement le coup qd on y gagne qq chose  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hiboo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *hiboo wrote:*    *TTK wrote:*   vim à 500% !
> 
> Aucun autre editeur ne tient la comparaison. Avec un peu d'experience, notamment au niveau de la complétion et des fichiers de config, c'est l'éditeur passe partout. Je m'en sers depuis slrn et mutt, et pour éditer n'importe quel type de fichier (C, html, magic point ...) le voila mon pb, il faut prendre le temps.
> 
>  
> ...

 non non. y'a pas mieux, donc y'a pas le choix  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kangourou

Bonjour, désolé pour le remontage de topic  :Embarassed:  mais comme je tente une migration vim -> emacs, je pense que ça ira.

J'ai installé app-vim/gentoo-syntax et app-vim/extra-syntax et je suis au anges, j'ai la coloration syntaxique pour le moindre fichier, même les fichiers de configs les plus paumés, et j'adore celle de l'html  :Surprised: .

Maintenant, je veux la même chose dans emacs  :Smile: . j'ai mis 

```
(global-font-lock-mode t)
```

 et 

```
(setq font-lock-maximum-decoration t)
```

 dans mon .emacs.

Pour le latex c'est bien, pour le C++ correct, pour l'html catastrophique et pour les fichiers de config inexistant  :Confused:  donc même mon .emacs je l'édite avec vim  :Embarassed:  C'est pas que ca me derange, mais je prefère tout faire dans le même éditeur...[/b]

Pourriez-vous m'aidez à l'activer pour avoir un truc qui tue comme dans vim svp ?  :Very Happy: 

J'ai bien chercher sur le net, mais j'ai pas trouvé plus que les 2 lignes citées...

edit: Ah oui et aussi :p

```
 * Regenerating /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-gentoo.el ...

 * 

 *       Adding 50auctex-gentoo.el ...

 *       Adding 50gnuplot-gentoo.el ...

 *       Adding 50mew-gentoo.el ...

 *       Adding 50po-mode-gentoo.el ...

 *       Adding 50setnu-gentoo.el ...

 *       Adding 50yatex-gentoo.el ...

 *       Adding 60preview-latex-gentoo.el ...

 *       Adding 70emacs-w3m-gentoo.el ...

 * 

 * All site initialization for Gentoo-installed packages is now added to

 * /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-gentoo.el; site-start.el is no longer

 * managed by Gentoo. You are responsible for all maintenance of

 * site-start.el if there is such a file.

 * 

 * In order for this site initialization to be loaded for all users

 * automatically, as was done previously, you can add a line like this:

 * 

 * (load "/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-gentoo")

 * 

 * to /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-start.el.  Alternatively, that line

 * can be added by individual users to their initialization files, or for

 * greater flexibility, users can select which of the package-specific

 * initialization files in /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp to load.
```

Problème: je n'ai pas de /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-start.el et donc je suis obligé de rajouter le contenu de /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-gentoo.el dans mon .emacs à chaque fois que j'installe/desinstalle un plug-in pour emacs... Je peux régler ça comment ?

----------

## blasserre

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> donc même mon .emacs je l'édite avec vim 

 

 :Laughing:  CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP

alors là... je crois qu'on peut te descerner la palme du meilleur trolleur

 *Kangourou wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problème: je n'ai pas de /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-start.el et donc je suis obligé de rajouter le contenu de /usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-gentoo.el dans mon .emacs à chaque fois que j'installe/desinstalle un plug-in pour emacs... Je peux régler ça comment ?

 

en mettant :

```
 (load "/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/site-gentoo") 
```

dans ton .emacs non ? comme ça il te charge et t'interprête le contenu de fichier au démarrage

c'était ça la question ?

----------

## Kangourou

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP
> 
> alors là... je crois qu'on peut te descerner la palme du meilleur trolleur

 

Merci ça me touche beaucoup  :Embarassed: 

Nan j'ai pas voulu troller, c'etais pour montrer que la coloration syntaxique du lisp avec mon emacs est déplorable alors que celle ne mon vim est merveilleuse, et j'aimerai bien le réglé  :Surprised: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> en mettant :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bah nan ça marche pas  :Confused: 

Enfin mon problème c'est surtout que j'aimerai avoir une bonne coloration syntaxique avec emacs, le problème du site-gentoo qui se charge pas c'est moins grave puisque que j'arrive a contourner le problème avec une solution de goret  :Smile: 

----------

## mornik

moi c'est vi(m) car emacs je trouve que c'est compliqué et nano je l'ai juste utilisé pour ma 1ere et seule install de gentoo il  y a 6 mois environs. vi est dispo sur les UNIX (enfin sur ceux du boulot) donc je suis ainsi en phase avec, gvim possède un module couleur pour le JCL (mainframe) et ça m'arrange, vi car gvim est facilement installable sur des postes win ou t'as pas le droit d'installer des programmes, et enfin vi car il etait sur ma mandrake des début et que j'ai pas envi d'apprendre un autre programme puisqu'il fait tout (et même plus) ce dont j'ai besoin, sauf mon café.

----------

